# Have you ever seen a chicken store?



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Am I totally insane to think that this place should exist???

The past year-and-a-half of chicken ownership has been joyful, but totally frustrating at the same time. There is no one stop shopping place to find chicken supplies. I have to drive around between multiple stores, and often end up just buying something online. Heaven forbid I need medicine….good luck.

Why are chickens the sad little neglected animals? My son and I even decided to stop in Petsmart today in search of anything “chickeny”. We walked down every aisle and got excited a couple times when we saw big chicken pictures only to be disappointed to find cat or dog treats. Your pet eats my pet, thanks for the reminder. 🙄

Dogs, horses, cats, wild birds, and cows get their own stores or aisles and aisles in farm stores. Makes me want to open a chickenand poultry shop for all the other chicken moms out there. —sigh—


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What the heck are looking for that you're having to run all over the countryside?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Am I totally insane to think that this place should exist???
> 
> The past year-and-a-half of chicken ownership has been joyful, but totally frustrating at the same time. There is no one stop shopping place to find chicken supplies. I have to drive around between multiple stores, and often end up just buying something online. Heaven forbid I need medicine….good luck.
> 
> ...


I empathize with your frustration, especially regarding being able to readily purchase quality poultry medications when needed. Our society spends a great deal on dogs and cats. Here at the sanctuary, I can't remember the last time, someone adopted a chicken, turkey or duck.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> I empathize with your frustration, especially regarding being able to readily purchase quality poultry medications when needed. Our society spends a great deal on dogs and cats. Here at the sanctuary, I can't remember the last time, someone adopted a chicken, turkey or duck.


Do they know the feathered ones were up for adoption?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Do they know the feathered ones were up for adoption?


Locally yes, we've had an increase in visitors lately. Of course, once Melissa names animals, they generally stay. Also, humane treatment of animals is number one around here. I prefer all birds to free range when possible. I no longer accept rescue game cocks for foster, due to the need to be separated. The one sanctuary I know that does occasionally accept them, keeps them in, what I consider, too small individual cages and they tend to not do well. That's all I will say about that for now. But, we always have a few ducks, turkeys and a chicken or two for adoption.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Am I totally insane to think that this place should exist???
> 
> The past year-and-a-half of chicken ownership has been joyful, but totally frustrating at the same time. There is no one stop shopping place to find chicken supplies. I have to drive around between multiple stores, and often end up just buying something online. Heaven forbid I need medicine….good luck.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. Everyone just ignores chickens and just wants to eat them and ya'know feed them to other pets. When I go into stores, the only one that has ANYTHING chicken-y is tractor supply, and that doesn't even have a dedicated isle. I don't understand why they are disregarded! Well I hope one day you can open a chicken store. Good luck, CM.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wish I have seen a chicken store, but sadly I don't think that would ever happen.
They will sell chicken supplies in stores but not actually have a chicken store.
I was actually quite shocked to walk into my local walmart and noticed they had actually a lot of chicken supplies like mealworms, feeders, food, etc...
Maybe in the near future they'll have one but I'm not thinking anytime soon, sadly!😑


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Omg YES I would seriously love a chicken shop near me where everything for chickens are there! It would be my dream place literally gonna get all my money and buy lots of stuff!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I have a Atwoods next to me that actually sells a TON of chicken supplies, I'm not sure if any of you have an Atwoods.

I did see they have a chicken poultry store in Arkansas.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I have a Atwoods next to me that actually sells a TON of chicken supplies, I'm not sure if any of you have an Atwoods.
> 
> I did see they have a chicken poultry store in Arkansas.


Your lucky I’m not in America


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Your lucky I’m not in America


Well maybe you can move here when your a bit older! I have never been to Canada so I don't know how I would tolerate it, but I'm sure it's nice!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well maybe you can move here when your a bit older! I have never been to Canada so I don't know how I would tolerate it, but I'm sure it's nice!


Yeah very nice


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yeah very nice


What's up there?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What's up there?


Lots of thing you don’t have


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Lots of thing you don’t have


Yeah, but what? C'mon name something Canada has that America doesn't have...


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yeah, but what? C'mon name something Canada has that America doesn't have...


Too many things to name. But Canada has free health care


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Oh wow


----------

